# Best size tank for Dart Frogs



## Zhuisky45 (Feb 17, 2014)

So I've been looking into setting up a few more dart frog racks and expanding my frog room. I was wondering what people have found to be the best dimensions to house 2-4 dart frogs. I mostly plan on keeping from the species D. Tinctorius. I want them all to be the same height so it gives the frog room a nice sleek organized look. I was thinking 18x18x18 and 24x18x18 or 18x18x24 and 24x18x24. Any opinions? What has worked well for you guys? What works best for breeding? Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

i like Zacks set up,,i think there 18x18x18 exo terra..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhKyJyRgGK4


----------



## Zhuisky45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Funny you posted that as i'm using Zach's video as a reference of how I want to set my dart frog room up. I know in his videos he mentions that one of his tanks is a 24x18x24. I noticed that he has two tanks per rack. Each tank is the same height but one tank is wider than the other. I'm trying to figure out if he has a 24x18x24 paired with a 18x18x24 or if its like you said and he paired a 24x18x18 with a 18x18x18. Love that video tho.


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

yeah im not sure. but you can email him and ask,or he is always at the Tinley Park show in a couple of weeks i can ask him..


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Go to Josh's Frogs and submit a question to them. Dude is super knowledgable and helpful. I'm sure he'll be happy to advise.

Unless you have a direct avenue to him.


----------



## Zhuisky45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Unfortunately I do not know him on a first name basis so I'll have to submit a question on their website ha. I also wanted to know what kind of lighting he has on his racks. Looks like some type of t5 fixture. Anyways, I'll have to see what I can find out! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

his name on here is: ZBrinks


----------



## Zhuisky45 (Feb 17, 2014)

Received a reply back from Zach of Josh's Frogs regarding his frog room setup. Here is what he said. 
"I use one 24" long and one 18" long exo terra tank per 48" bakers rack (the ones from Sam's club, which is stronger). If the tanks are 24" high, 2 rows of tanks per rack, if the tanks are 18" high, 3 rows. For lighting, I use a single 36" HOT5 fixture with a customer reflector (modified a Hagen GLO 36" reflector)." Pretty much all the information ha need right there ha. 

I also found this picture online of someone sleek dart frog rack. Kinda what I'm looking to replicate.








I also think I'm going to use the Milliard T5 grow lights on my 4ft bakers racks.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

